# nut milk bag as filter socks?



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for reposting, had this in the freshwater section since I have a FW setup, but thought i might have more luck sharing here instead

I was wondering, has anybody used nut milk bag as filter socks? I ordered two of these

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00TWV...&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=nut+milk+bag

It is made of 200 micron food-grade nylon. They are very easy to wash. Quick rinse and that's it. Maybe the felt ones trap more stuff, not sure, but the cleaning is so easy on these ones . I started using them few days ago, and I don't think I can go back to felt socks!


----------

